# 5x7 photo prices?



## lisa_13 (May 1, 2008)

a friend of my mom's is buying 11 5x7 copies of my photos
any ideas on what to charge her?


----------



## Big Mike (May 1, 2008)

$1200.00 each


----------



## astrostu (May 1, 2008)

What's your cost?  Multiply by 3-6 and charge that.


----------



## *Mike* (May 1, 2008)

Umm... $3-$6 for a 5x7 is pretty darn cheap.  Is this 11 copies of the same print, or different prints?  

Are you a hobbyist, or do you do this as a business?


----------



## JimmyO (May 1, 2008)

What types of pictures are they? Portraits? Art?


----------



## astrostu (May 1, 2008)

*Mike* said:


> Umm... $3-$6 for a 5x7 is pretty darn cheap.  Is this 11 copies of the same print, or different prints?



I said to multiply your costs by 3-6, not charge $3-6.  This is the advice that Big Mike (I believe) told me.  Minimum mark-up for hobbyist is 3x, business is 5.5x, or something like that.


----------



## *Mike* (May 2, 2008)

Ah.  Good point.  Sorry, gut reaction on my part...  Most newbies look at a print price and assume that's their total cost.


----------



## RyanLilly (May 3, 2008)

I think it depends on what they are, but really its up to you. Did you shoot them specifically for this person? Did you devote time to taking and processing them? What will they do with the photos?

Me for example, I'm just trying to build a portfolio, so I shoot for my friends band, he gets to use the photos on his myspace or print them for his own use, and he also buys the beer; we have a good time. Fair trade for me at this point.


----------



## RyanLilly (May 3, 2008)

Big Mike said:


> $1200.00 each



Canadian or U.S.?


----------

